
Lithium battery explosion mid-flight prompts passenger warning - touchofevil
https://news.aviation-safety.net/2017/03/14/lithium-battery-explosion-mid-flight-prompts-passenger-warning/
======
JumpCrisscross
HN Guidelines say "Please submit the original source. If a post reports on
something found on another site, submit the latter" [1].

This is the original source: [http://www.atsb.gov.au/newsroom/news-
items/2017/battery-expl...](http://www.atsb.gov.au/newsroom/news-
items/2017/battery-explosion-mid-flight/)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
touchofevil
I recently saw a youtube video of a lithium battery in a laptop catching fire
randomly in a home and I started to think about all the laptops that get
brought on planes. This article is about batteries in a pair of headphones
catching fire, but it's the same idea. It seems like statistically all these
batteries getting brought on planes is bound to eventually cause incidents
like the one in this article. It's a little worrying...

------
markdown
Interesting that they don't mention the airline. I'd like to know which
airline uses a bucket of water to handle a battery fire instead of something
like [http://www.allhandsfire.com/Fire-Containment-
Bag](http://www.allhandsfire.com/Fire-Containment-Bag)

